# Trying to get started, insurance?



## Chef Rich (Jun 8, 2015)

I have sent three different insurance documents to uber so I can start driving but they message me saying the proper info is not displayed. I don't know what they need but I'm in dire straits and really need to start driving. Please help


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

If your in Dire straights, I don't know if Uber is the best place to turn.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Chef Rich said:


> I have sent three different insurance documents to uber so I can start driving but they message me saying the proper info is not displayed. I don't know what they need but I'm in dire straits and really need to start driving. Please help


*CAUTION*: *Do Not* start driving for Uber until you have procured your own commercial livery policy. Otherwise, you will be driving uninsured. Your paxs will be covered but YOUR medical and property damage are not covered by Uber's policy. A typical commercial livery policy will run you about $4500 per year, so prepare to do a lot of driving at first.


----------

